# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  ошибка при обновлении

## Lora70_kor

Обновляла 1с: Торговля для ЧП Украина с версии 0.9 до 0.13. После загрузки в режиме предприятия выдало ошибку:


{МодульПриложения(711)}: Поле объекта недоступно для записи (ОбновлениеКонфигурации)
             ОбновлениеКонфигурации = Обработки.ОбновлениеКонфи  урации.Создать();



Я новичок. Что делать дальше?:eek:

----------


## DMLangepas

если не разобрались, пишите в личку.

----------

